# Entec West Generator



## docket (Mar 9, 2002)

I am considering installing an Entec West Generator in my Sailboat. It is a 3600 RPM 4.2 KW unit that utilizes a Faryman Diesel Engine. It is a single cylinder. The good part is that the unit is small and apparently has a pretty good sound shield. I am curious if anyone has any experience with the unit especially from an noise/vibration standpoint as well as general experience. My alternative unit is a Northern Lights unit but it will be more difficult to install because the footprint is larger. I look forward to any input that you have.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Docket:

I''m surely no expert on generators but was having a chat with an ABYC systems installer just last week on this topic. He was to be installing a new 3600 rpm generator powered by a 1-cylinder Faryman and I thought his observation made sense. Essentially, he was asking why someone would choose a 1-cylinder engine when you''d hope for unobtrusive operation in a generator and this will by definition generate more vibration. He wondered why someone would choose Faryman given the higher rpm, lower weight engines that are common today. He also remarked that it was very expensive relative to the other choices. (The price he mentioned, obtained at a boat show and with sound shield, was more than my new 71 hp Westerbeke with options).

To the extent these comments strike home, you might want to consider shopping a bit more. I''m guessing it is the foot print that is dictating your choice...which may suggest that the decision to install a generator isn''t very appropriate to your particular boat.

Jack


----------



## svtrio (Mar 25, 2003)

docket, 

Docket,

I''m faced with the same problem. The Entec is the smallest footprint for a diesel, thus far in my search. It is simply and soundly constructed; there isn''t a lot that can go wrong. The cost is less than a Panda, but signicantly more than some of the diesel generators just entering the market. Norpro had a small unit at the Miami boat show, but it was raw water cooled.

As of now, I''ll probably go with the Entec, but I''ll be curious what you discover about the product (or an alternative).


I''ll pro


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Docket
In a B345 that I purchased two years ago there is a Entec generator. The unit is about 8/9 years old. It ALWAYS starts, has a small footprint, and is well insulated for sound. The vibration, for me, is not a real factor but I have never run the generator when trying to sleep. It is installed in a cockpit locker and the noise/vibration is pretty significant in the aft berth which is only seperated by a plywood bulkhead.

The previous owner had used some glue-on sound insulation but it was pretty much a mess so I took all that out. I don''t see enough of a change to warrant installing new insulation.

I had some inherited problems with some of the sensors in the safety system, temp and oil pressure, that I had to work throught but the tech support from Entecwest was as good as I have ever experienced.

Other stuff glad to discuss. Contact me off the board if you want.
Cliff


----------



## docket (Mar 9, 2002)

My search is over, I went ahead and bought a Northern Lights 6kw unit that is Model 673L. Believe it or not the unit was only four inches wider and six inches longer. Moreover, while the unit itself was heavier by 150 lbs it does run at 1800 rpm and very smooth since it is a three cylinder. I put it in with no soundshield and while it is not as quiet as a Panda, I have not yet put in any insulation.


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*Entec vs. Entec West*

Entec and Entec West are not the same thing. Entec used kubota engines and are long gone. So if you see an Entec generator it doesn't mean it is an Entec West.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Avaquez-

Are you aware that the thread you're replying to is over* FOUR YEARS OLD??? *


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the generator has already clapped out, 4 years ago.


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't ya think that old threads should have a time limt as to allow a reply??...I hate this having to find out that the thread is soooo old, the equiment is no longer made or the company is now belly up!!   This is a problem that needs to be addressed, and now this thread should be locked!!


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

*Old Threads: A WEALTH OF INFORMATION*



7Psych said:


> Don't ya think that old threads should have a time limt as to allow a reply??...I hate this having to find out that the thread is soooo old, the equiment is no longer made or the company is now belly up!!   This is a problem that needs to be addressed, and now this thread should be locked!!


Totally disagree. I think old threads offer a wealth of information and everytime someone adds more info the better they get. Just take the information and forget about the date. Is the information useful? Then use it and relax.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

avazquez said:


> Totally disagree. I think old threads offer a wealth of information and everytime someone adds more info the better they get. Just take the information and forget about the date. Is the information useful? Then use it and relax.


With Avazquez I have to agree. The old threads have a weath of information that can be mined and put to use with today's vessels... Even if you are using a book from the 1800s, It will have info that will be applicable on today's vessels. Even if you have to update it somewhat.


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

Point well taken.....


----------



## Shack (Sep 5, 2006)

*Entec Gen & Old Posts*

I have an Entec West 4.2 KW that came with the boat. It has the Farymann engine and a little vibration, but seems sufficiently insulated and mounted and we rarely notice it. Maybe I lack the reference of a 3 cyclinder. Works great.

Sailingdog - regarding old posts. I ran into this thread while researching my own generator, and found the historical value worth while. After seeing one of you earier comments about responding to old threads, I am religious about checking the dates. However, I'm glad that this thread was available for me to read, with updates, and to add to as well.

I find a little _generalized _hypocracy here (*not attributed to any one member*), whereas some members will chid others for not researching old threads when posting new threads(questions). Then others chid members for updating topics or threads that they considered to be too old.

The search function works great, and often Google will get you right into a thread that one needs, too.


----------

